# remington model 760 in 30-06



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Anyone have experience with this gun, pros cons, what would you pay? I have a shot at one, I want to use it for a brush hog gun/truck rifle.


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

400 would be reasonable. If decent shape.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

. I want to replace my Ruger mini 7.62x39 with a heavier thumper for hogs/truck gun...anyone with experience in this model and I need 2 mags also, have not decided on a scope or red dot yet.


----------



## flatsfever (Jun 5, 2008)

That was the first rifle I used growing up in Pa. Killed many deer with that type of rifle. Great in the brush and was easy to handle in crab apple thickets. Only thing I ever had trouble with was the magazines. Didn't always want to pick up the next shell when pumped. Other than that great all round rifle.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

It would work, but a pump shotgun would be better:yes:
Sent you a PM, check it out & get back to me
Thanks
bib:whistling:


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

No PM Bob, but not interested in a shotgun at this time, have plenty.

Thanks Flats, that is the kind of info I was looking for.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*"Could" Be Great*

The weapon could turn out great if given the right treatment. No gas worries so the bbl could be cut back to 16-18 inches. Wooden stock so the LOP could be chopped back also. To saaaaay...?...13 inches. A small 1-4 Leupold with heavy duplex could be added. The stock could be painted or dipped. Any gun show will get you mags...AND...the 10 shot are available also. Like a shotgun,you can't short stroke these,especially with the 30-06.

At $150 you could afford to drop a little into it to make it.....YOURS. ---- SAWMAN
P.S. Hey Frank,I would gladly give you 4C$ for that Mini. Offer is only good for 48hrs.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Well Sawman, you will be the first to see it after I do, will be here sometime in May.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Don't Shoot It 'Til*

Drop it off with me. Will get it fixed up the way "it should be" will tell you when it is ready to be picked up and how much. After p/u we go to the range and shoot. Simple !! ---SAWMAN


----------



## Richard J. (Jun 7, 2010)

Had one for about 40 years I guess. Bought it in a BDL for my kids to hunt with in Pa. Never had a problem with it. Loved 165 gr. boattails. Shot lead bullets with gas checks, very accurate . The only problem seems to be the clip. After you insert it give it a hard rap with palm of hand to make sure it is in. Have seen them fall out at the ranges because they were just slipped in. Overall a good gun. My children and friends killed many deer with it.

RJ


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I have no experience with this model rifle but I do with the semi-auto version, called a 742.

The 742 was one of the worse rifles produced, nicknamed jam-o-matic. The problem was the bolt lugs, had too many causing them to have to be too small. They would deform or break often. It was such a poor design parts got used up quickly and none were available for repair.

I do hope the 760 is better built. I believe the 742 had 9 lugs on the bolt. The next run of Remington autos were the 7400, had one of those for years and never had the first jam. The pump model in this run is called the 7600.

Good luck with yours, hope it works great.

Rick


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Rick, I also have a 7400, great rifle!

Sawman I may just do that!


----------

